
Google Hangouts, Gmail Chat and Google Spreadsheets Go Down - DerekH
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/17/google-hangouts-and-gmail-chat-go-down
======
fidotron
So the status page (
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus) )
mentions that Hangouts isn't covered by an SLA. Is that still true if you
bought one of the Chromebox for Meetings which when discussed sounded like it
used the same infrastructure?

Or are those Hangouts actually Google Talk and not G+ Hangouts? And how stupid
is it that that is something resembling a decent question?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Talk is still covered in the SLA, Hangouts is not.

Don't ask me to explain what PHB came up with that logic.

------
didgeoridoo
Just got an email from Google on my grandfathered free Apps account
encouraging me to upgrade to "ensure 99.9% uptime". Excellent timing, guys.

~~~
psbp
30 minutes out of a year is less than .1%

------
casca
Amusingly, with Hangouts down, Skype video chats have become unusable. Time to
move to Jitsi[1]?

[1] [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

~~~
rkuykendall-com
The nice thing about WebRTC is that video chat services have exploded. I've
been using [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/) lately. It couldn't be
simpler to start group video chats.

~~~
User8712
How do these typically compare to Skype or Hangouts in terms of video and
sound quality?

~~~
rkuykendall-com
From a subjective standpoint: perfectly.

From a technical standpoint: I believe Hangouts is moving to WebRTC soon as
well.

~~~
User8712
What about from a security standpoint? How safe are these web applications,
and how confident can I be they're not logging audio or video from my calls?
I'm not talking about government intelligence security, I'm talking about not
appearing in my pajamas on the pirate bay.

~~~
tracker1
If both parties can get a raw socket in, then it's peer to peer... otherwise
it's via proxy.

~~~
somesay
I would say, you always have to trust the service provider. While you can
manually verify a direct end-to-end connection etc., web apps could always
easily change, without user notice. Well, but that's also true for any
proprietary app that isn't open source and code-reviewed.

It could be a browser feature in the future to sandbox those webcam data so
that it's only transfered to a specific opponent. That has some problems to
solve and is just a raw thought.

------
gitaarik
I also don't seem to be able to open some documents in Google drive or have
full functionality.

~~~
cookiecaper
Same here, Google Sheets are misbehaving for me but Docs mostly seem ok. Gmail
is working.

I'm actually also having problems with Facebook. I loaded up HN to see if
others were experiencing the same thing.

~~~
mbesto
I was about to throw my keyboard at the wall because a critical Sheet of mine
was failing. Ugh, this is the downside to the cloud...

------
vinhboy
Gchat has been down for me for over an hour. I don't ever remember a google
service being out for that long.

------
theg2
So here's something interesting:
[http://i.imgur.com/5ek8L9X.png](http://i.imgur.com/5ek8L9X.png)

When I send or receive an email, it's exactly 1 hour behind. Wonder if it's
related.

~~~
sdfjkl
Most likely just messed up timezones. It's the season for that (we're in the
magical 3 week or so period where DST is applied in the US but not yet in
Europe).

~~~
theg2
That's a valid guess but we're seeing it intermittently in the office which is
why I raised it.

------
valevk
For a brief moment, just a brief moment, I thought they are shutting them
down.

~~~
sdfjkl
While Google does shut down services all the time, they do typically give a
few months warning first.

------
ffreitasalves
Here in my company we had the same problem and we are using
[http://practiceconversation.com](http://practiceconversation.com) as
alternative, nobody uses this site, so it is nice so far.

------
passepartout
To quote Adventure Time's Lemon Grab, "unacceptable"!!

~~~
benburton
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZbGSXeWWE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZbGSXeWWE)

------
oconnor0
Does Google provide a status page for their services?

~~~
nodata
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

~~~
officialjunk
thanks. i've actually never seen this before.

does the status appear as orange semi-circles for anyone else? it looks
intentional based on the source, but semi-circles are not in the legend at the
bottom. wonder if it's based on how long it's been down, or the number of
affected instances or something else...

~~~
aiiane
Semi-circle = issue is not fully resolved yet.

------
dcc1
Yes very annoying especially when paying them, also Outlook.com was having
issues too :(

and blockchain.info is down too

------
Rofu2000
About to be the most productive day for me in awhile.

------
executive
Where are all the SREs now? Cowering in fear.

------
kclay
The Voice page was down shortly as well.

~~~
zecho
I'm able to get forwarded calls but not make calls from the service.

------
nodata
Works for me.

~~~
coherentpony
Same.

